# Alko Torsion axle



## bazo

Hi guys,
I have a 1996 german import Hymer E610, a lovely old bus in great condition apart from a problem with the Alko torsion axle!I have read on this site of people with the same axle who have had similar problems. Mine is backed up with an air suspension, but I am still concerned that all is not as it should be. Looking at the van it appears to sag on one side ( a sign that one of the torsion bars is broken?), even if I have even pressure in both air bags.. The van drives perfectly unladen, but with a full load, I have noticed a slight wobble from the sagging rear side. At first, I thought it was a wheel bearing, but not so. I have tried inflating that particular bag more, but this only helps slightly. I have read that there are bushings and other parts in this particular axle (ALKO BT 1800) and I was wondering if firstly, I can purchase any parts I need for a repair, and secondly, where would I get this work done? (I'm in Ireland, so I assume a trip across the pond is on the cards...might make a holiday of it!). Maybe my first course of action would be to have an Expert opinion on this axle, but who and where do I find such a person?
I would greatly appreciate any help from anyone on this site as I would feel safer if I knew everything was in order. 
Many thanks,
Tony


----------



## Happycampers

Hi Tony, Well this site: http://www.caravan-parts.org/www.caravan-parts.org/info.php?p=1&pno=0, is getting some free advertisement from me today, but you could try them out as they do repairs of what your looking for, if you srcoll down the homepage you'll find the info there. Best of luck Nigel.


----------



## bazo

Hi Nigel,
Thanks for the prompt reply. I'll browse the site later on when I've finished work and see what they may have on offer.


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

There are two versions of the torsion Axel and like me I think you will fall withing the expensive one.

The newest being there are three torsion bars within the axle and these can be replaced.. They have an hexagon bolt on the end which can be seen when the brake drums have been removed to gain access, and then unbolted to change the torsion bars all of which is a reasonable cost and can be done yourself.

The other axle is the one I suspect will be like mine 1997 and earlier, where the three torsion bars are welded in place and this makes the whole think a professional fix as the whole axle has to be replaced by removing the old one and replacing with a new one, whether this can be of the new type with removable torsion bars, I blobbed out at when I found out the cost just for the axle, the cost was going on for a couple of thousand, plus vat, plus shipping from Germany 8O ..

So I had air suspension fitted for just over a grand and everything is now OK, I will have the shockers changed in the next few months to some that are uprated and that will be the end of it.. The van has just gone through its MOT yesterday and the garage new about the rear suspension as it would have been them that would have done the work changing it, and it was them that chased up the prices for ALKO and advised the air suspension route..

I have just tried to get the drawing for the different axles without success, but if you have time they are out there with a bit of rummaging on google.

Hope that helps.

ray.


----------



## bazo

Great info here Ray, thanks for that. I think you are right..its probably the older one which cant be repaired. I'd leave well enough alone except I dread to think what might happen if while driving something else "snapped" within the axle. It's a dilemma, no doubt caused by lack of maintenance on the previous owners part. I've even greased the nipples up with Cardex (the recommended axle grease) just to help matters but I guess I'm closing the gate after the horse has bolted! Hmmmm....I wonder why the individual air suspension won't even things up even when the sagging side has 5 bar and the good side has only 2....more to ponder over the weekend. Thanks for your time gentlemen..much appreciated.


----------



## icer

Tony

I don't know if this will help you, it is a link to fiat ePER if you put in your 17 digit Vin number should start with zfa and click on the magnifying glass next to it, you vehicle details engine no base model etc will show, click next and you are into fiat database for your model, every single nut and bolt.If you click on the part number you are looking
at it will open another box with more details. you can then use that part number in seek 24.

Please note that the suspension has an upgrade for camping cars, which I am not sure are listed.
I think it is an extra leaf but not too sure.
Fiat should be able to quote you the part number on the telephone then use seek24.

http://eper.fiatforum.com/eper/navi...INDOW_ID=1&KEY=HOME&EPER_CAT=SP&MAKE=F&SBMK=T

I have used a company called seek 24 for parts in the past
http://seekpart24.com/

A bonus for you in euro's

Good wishes

Ian


----------



## Baron1

Hi Tony,
I'm not sure if I can be of any help here, but on the Hymer Fiat Alko chassis the rear torsion bar axle has to be greased with the rear wheels under no load, this entails lifting the van on jacks and allowing the wheels to drop/hang on their suspension. This is the only way that you can get enough grease in the axle to pack it thoroughly.

I found this out when I bought my van at 5 years old and the ride was a bit harsh, I took it to a garage who raised the van as above and only one side dropped.
Once it had been greased up (2 grease guns full) the stuck side dropped gradually and now the ride is much better.
The garage said that this is a common fault with these vans as a lot of garages don't jack the van up in this way to grease them.
(My van came with a full service history). 
I'm not sure if the Merc axle is the same but it might be worth a try.

Hope all the above makes sense, if not let me know.

Mel.


----------



## sideways

I dont think an Alco axle will appear on any Fiat parts list as its nothing to do with Fiat the origional chassis from the cab back is cut off and scrapped,(yes even though its brand new). From experience the jacking up may do the trick but its possible the torsion bar has snapped. It wont have any leaf springs either thats what the torsion bars are for.


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

There are three torsion bars within the tube on each side to make the suspension independent on each wheel, and if these had snapped on either side the wheel would slide out of position as the bars would not being anchored in the middle section, so they would slip through the tube enabling the wheel to come off or collapse 8O ..

I run my air suspension at 6 bar both sides, that works on my van when loaded.

My air suspension states it is an aid to existing suspension, and not the main suspension.

ray.


----------



## sideways

Sorry for not being clearer i meant if one of them had snapped it would be weak on one side.


----------



## bazo

Hi Guys,
Thanks for all the information. Mel...I jacked up the van to let the axle hang and greased the nipples..a full tin of grease in the axle so I think that should have taken care of any grinding within the axle itself. Ian...I tried the Fiat Eper site... alas no such luck, as "Sideways" states it only shows original Fiat parts. And Ray..this is exactly what concerns me..is there a possibility one of the bars has snapped leaving the other 2 to take the full load? I think it has probably got a broken bar which when fully loaded causes that side to wobble, yet when empty there is no problem. Anyway Gents..thank you for your time and all of your excellent advise..I'm sure between us all we'll get to the bottom of it.  
Tony


----------



## lgbzone

Hi All

An interesting thread and a bit of an eye opener!

Bazo; I hope you can find a satisfactory solution.

Can anyone please tell me where to find the grease points on the torsion axle.

many thanks
Lee


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

If you look on the top of the axle there are two grease nipples..

ray.


----------



## lgbzone

Thanks Ray


----------



## 747

My grease nipples are on the underside of the axle, just inboard of the wheels.


----------



## rayrecrok

747 said:


> My grease nipples are on the underside of the axle, just inboard of the wheels.


Hi.

You are not wrong they are on the underside.. :wink:

ray.


----------



## lgbzone

Yes, thanks both, they are pretty obvious once you get underneath.

Lee


----------



## bazo

Make sure to jack the van to allow the axle to hang free lee, according to Alko service..its the only way to ensure it gets to where it needs to.


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

Found the pictures of the different axles..









ray.


----------



## bazo

Thanks Ray...Mine is the second one. I've contacted Matt at Alko for some help so here's hoping.....


----------



## bazo

Just an update...I have aquired a workshop manual for the bt axle (old one). apparantly it can be repaired, but as to whether this is cost effective or not remains to be seen, it may be a case of replacing the whole axle  to the newer one...and now the next dilemma...who would undertake such work on these obscure axles...Stay tuned


----------



## lgbzone

bazo said:


> Just an update...I have aquired a workshop manual for the bt axle (old one). apparantly it can be repaired, but as to whether this is cost effective or not remains to be seen, it may be a case of replacing the whole axle  to the newer one...and now the next dilemma...who would undertake such work on these obscure axles...Stay tuned


Hi Bazo

I would have thought any garage with a big enough ramp, i think you may find that the principals of the axles are pretty common as well. i was surprised the other day when i took mine to my friends garage to get it greased, he was totally at home with it and got it jacked up and greased, he then started rattling off about how they work etc, at which point i started loosing the will to live :lol:

Good luck


----------



## bazo

Interesting...hopefully you are right. I know a few pretty skilled guys who might just be able to have a look. I suppose its not rocket science...


----------



## bazo

Still awaiting a list of spare parts and pricing for these parts from Alko...so no luck yet


----------



## Mrplodd

When you say the wheel wobbles what exactly do you mean?

Does the wheel patter up and down? If so that's the damper (sometimes incorrectly called a shock absorber, it doesn't absorb shocks, it damps out the oscillation of the spring) If that's the problem then its a lot cheaper to fix. :wink:


----------



## bazo

I should be so lucky!! Unfortunately, I've replaced both dampers, but it seems its more like a slight side to side wobble. Its not loose nuts or anything obvious so it looks like a broken bar


----------



## bdtbl

is there any chance you could send me this manual is im having trouble with mine a bt1800
my email address is sheffgrow at googlemail dot com

thanks


----------



## bazo

Hi,
Yes I will email it to you tomorrow when I am in work. (Tue) as it is on the work PC
Tony


----------



## rayrecrok

bazo said:


> Hi,
> Yes I will email it to you tomorrow when I am in work. (Tue) as it is on the work PC
> Tony


Hi.

May I have a copy as well please..

ray.


----------



## bazo

Hi Ray,
What's your email address?
Tony


----------



## bdtbl

bazo said:


> Hi,
> Yes I will email it to you tomorrow when I am in work. (Tue) as it is on the work PC
> Tony


thank you very much as im having someone have a look at mine but they dont know the set up inside,
because i am a new member it wouldnt let me post the @ or . in my email address but im sure you worked that out  
thanks again


----------



## bdtbl

well we are now in, nothing snapped or broken

a pic on the inside is on talbotoc forum under the suspension section 

this is what the inside of ours looks like, expected to find something broken


----------



## bazo

Hi bdtbl,
manual sent to your email...sorry for the delay.


----------



## bdtbl

bazo said:


> Hi bdtbl,
> manual sent to your email...sorry for the delay.


thanks very much, we have it stripped down now, just got to find someone to make this leaf spring sandwich!! to replace the torsion bar


----------



## bazo

Very interesting, can you let me know what problems you were having and how you opened it etc. Some pics would be brilliant. If you manage to repair it, i might get someone to attempt it because I don't have £2400 to spare unfortunately


----------



## goggs

Hi Bazo,
Could you please send me a copy of your Torsion Axle manual as well so I can get my 92 Kontiki 650Z back on the road again without the arms drumming on the bump stops.
I see from the Wld Camping forum caravan-parts.org have a picture of the multileaf bars in their stock so possible availability.
Thanks,
Goggs.


----------



## bazo

*manual*

Hi,
Send me your email address and I'll pop it off to you tomorrow.
 Cant do it on this forum.


----------



## antiqueman

*swift kontiki 640 alko torsion back axle*



rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> There are three torsion bars within the tube on each side to make the suspension independent on each wheel, and if these had snapped on either side the wheel would slide out of position as the bars would not being anchored in the middle section, so they would slip through the tube enabling the wheel to come off or collapse 8O ..
> 
> I run my air suspension at 6 bar both sides, that works on my van when loaded.
> 
> My air suspension states it is an aid to existing suspension, and not the main suspension.
> 
> ray.


Hi all yes if all 3 break on one side the wheel does come out if you are lucky and stop quick the bodywork will stop it taking the brake pipes with it!

Please go to wild camping site and see my other posts on this subject. 
Antiqueman

swift-kontiki-640-alko-torsion-back axle


----------



## bazo

Just a final update..I dropped the axle, removed the swing arms to reveal a badly broken torsion set up caused no doubt by lack of maintenance. New replacement BTR1 ordered from alko and a lot of disassembly/reassembly of hubs etc to be done. Fun summer ahead


----------



## meexi

*Alko Manual*

Hi Bazo,

Would it be possible to get a copy of the manual please?

Thanks

Meexi


----------



## goggs

Hi Bazo, hope to get my 1992 Kontiki 650Z axle off this year and see whats happening inside. 
So what was your final fix to get your suspension up again and back on the touring route. My Kontiki just waiting to be lifted again onto the blocks after being transported to my new home.


----------



## johnstev21

hi 
does anyone have a repair manual for the alko bt1800 please?
regards
john


----------

